# My boyfriend sprayed weed killer on Jack's grazing area!!!!!!!



## stardust11 (Apr 1, 2012)

So my genius boyfriend accidentally sprayed "Ortho weed b gone for southern lawns" on the spot where I usually take my young leopard tort out to graze. Of course I have not let him out there since then but my question is when can I? Does anybody know?

I did contact Ortho but they said since the product is not meant for use where animals graze they have no information on the topic.

A little more info....It's been about 3 weeks since it was applied and we have had some very heavy rain since then. And the lawn has been mowed twice.

Thanks,

Jill


----------



## Akronic (Apr 1, 2012)

i would use straight water and try to wash it off, i would have been doing this 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Itort (Apr 1, 2012)

Check out the container or on line for the chemical components of the product and then go from there on shelf life of chemical. By calling Ortho you asked question they don' t want to answer (they are required to know by the EPA).


----------



## stardust11 (Apr 1, 2012)

Akronic said:


> i would use straight water and try to wash it off, i would have been doing this 3 weeks ago.



Well it goes down into the soil so you cannot just wash it off.....


----------



## Utah Lynn (Apr 1, 2012)

What I have been able to glean from available info about 2,4-D(weed-b-gone), it should be safe for Humans and Pets after it dries.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2012)

I would think after all the rain, and having been mowed (with a catcher??) twice, that it would be safe by now.


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it. I would not let him graze until next year. You could call the company. But remember, they don't always tell the truth. I know from my cousins experience. She bought a animal safe product weed killer for her lawn. Couple days after using it, she found many dead birds in her yard. Just my opinion.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 1, 2012)

wellington said:


> I wouldn't risk it. I would not let him graze until next year. You could call the company. But remember, they don't always tell the truth. I know from my cousins experience. She bought a animal safe product weed killer for her lawn. Couple days after using it, she found many dead birds in her yard. Just my opinion.



Completely agree.


----------



## stardust11 (Apr 1, 2012)

Utah Lynn said:


> What I have been able to glean from available info about 2,4-D(weed-b-gone), it should be safe for Humans and Pets after it dries.



Yes that is true for dogs and cats but they do not eat the grass. Ortho confirmed that does not apply to grazing animals.



wellington said:


> I wouldn't risk it. I would not let him graze until next year. You could call the company. But remember, they don't always tell the truth. I know from my cousins experience. She bought a animal safe product weed killer for her lawn. Couple days after using it, she found many dead birds in her yard. Just my opinion.



Next year? I really hope that is not the case. How is he supposed to get any time outside....



Itort said:


> Check out the container or on line for the chemical components of the product and then go from there on shelf life of chemical. By calling Ortho you asked question they don' t want to answer (they are required to know by the EPA).



Good idea...will do. Thanks!


----------



## grogansilver (Apr 2, 2012)

"fast fix"! "Baking soda will neutralize area, cover the whole area with Baking Soda then over turn the soil put more down coving entire area again! then after one day of letting it sit dry on top of soil actually, "over night", take a garden hose drown the area. all chemicals will be gone! for that cure i have one thing to say! your welcome! PS: One thing i forgot to mention Buy a Huge bag of peat moss $7.00 Lowe's or home Depot lay a top after everything has been done and your good to go.


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 2, 2012)

My family did the same thing 7 months ago... ALL of the grass/weed died... 6 months later I got my torts... I started planting crass/weeds in large flat containers and they ate and sunned on that....there is no grass or weeds in my back yard and now after 7 months I drenched the area where I was building my torts home.... soaked/flooded it all... then dug a foot down and put new soil in... then seeded it... I'm guessing I really over-killed it but I want NO part in harming my torts!!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2012)

I would also wait a year, but only in the spot where the chemical was applied. Might have to find a new area, or maybe do something like this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Cheap-Easy-Simple-Sunning-Enclosure#axzz1bv5qbbcz


----------

